# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Myra McQueen (Nicole Barber-Lane)

## Perdita

Hollyoaks' McQueen family are in for a rough time next week when their secret relative Niall Rafferty (Barry Sloane) exacts his ultimate revenge on his unsuspecting family by attempting to blow them up in a church. Matriarch Myra - played by Nicole Barber-Lane - not only has to deal with the revelation as to her son's identity, but is also forced to choose which of her children live and die. Here, Nicola chats to DS about the week's storylines and her secret on-screen son.

Myra has no idea where her kids have disappeared to, does she?
"Not an inkling. She doesn't realise that they've disappeared until she sees Jacqui and asks her where everyone else is. Jacqui tries to assure Myra that they'll be okay, but Myra begins to panic when she discovers that they're not anywhere they're supposed to be. She knows something's definitely going on when Tina 'leaves Max' for Myra to look after with a note which resembles the note Myra left with Niall when she left him at the church."

It's fair to say that Myra wasn't an angel when she was younger, was she?
"Definitely not. She's always fallen for the bad guy, the ones that aren't good for her. They're the ones who give her a challenge along with a bit of fun and excitement. She always believes in true love, though. That's why she constantly gets hurt."

Why has Myra not been looking for her son?
"In her head, she doesn't want to find her son anymore because she thinks that she's a bad omen. All the bad things that have happened to her, she believes, happened because she gave her son away. However, by trying to find her son, she's being punished in different ways with her other kids. The Catholic guilt kicks in and she feels that it's all her fault. She decides that if she tries to find her son, she'll take him away from the white picket fence and the lovely life that she's created for him in her head. As far as she's concerned, she thinks that he's in a beautiful home, with a lovely mum and dad that are probably lawyers or doctors. That's why she really believes that she did the right thing giving him up when she was young."

When she turns up at the church, she's not prepared for the shocking truth about her son's identity, is she?
"She turns up at the church because Tina's sent her a message. Myra doesn't know what's going on in the slightest. She doesn't realise all her kids are there, she just thinks Tina's there. Niall stuns her when he takes her by the scruff of her neck and shows her the step she left him on as a baby. At first, she's completely confused by his actions but it slowly starts to dawn on her, especially when she sees the rest of her family in the church."

And Niall plays one last sick gameâ¦
"Niall tells the whole family that he's going to wipe them out. But then he decides that for every one of his questions that Myra gets right, one of her children can live. So he asks Myra a number of questions - some she could guess the answer to and some that I'd not have a chance of knowing. It's really traumatic for her and everyone's trying to help her answer the questions, too! Niall then takes us all to the altar and tells us to pray. I can't remember the exact wording and I think a lot of it will have gone to compliance because originally it was a really harrowing script! We're all tied up at the altar and Niall asks us if we want to see his surprise - and lo and behold, John Paul's there. He's actually returned on the understanding that there's a surprise birthday party for Jacqui and that's how Niall grabbed him."

Does Myra get many of the questions right?
"She only gets a few correct, so he forces her to choose the kids she wants to save and he tells her that if she doesn't choose, they'll all die. For a mother, that's such a ridiculously difficult decision. She does choose, though - that's something that comes back to haunt her."

One of the McQueen children doesn't make it out alive, do they?
"Well, once it explodes, nobody knows what's going on at all - it's pandemonium. Nobody knows who's alive, or who's dead."


Bonus Scoop: Hollyoaks' Myra McQueen

 think Nicola Barber-Lane has to be one of the happiest women I've ever interviewed. Well, that was until I made her cry... 

Yep, that's right, I made Myra McQueen cry. Why? Well, she just couldn't handle the thought of not working with James Sutton, Jake Hendriks or Barry Sloane again. So when I asked about 'her boys', that was it. She started sobbing!

If you haven't read the original interview, click here. If you have, here are the bits that didn't quite make the final cut. Nicole chats about wanting a man for Myra and her wish for some more Nana McQueen time.

Will we ever meet any of Myra's male conquests? A lot of people would love to see Myra have more screen time with a bloke.
"Me too, baby! There's a lot of mileage there. Just keep suggesting it, you never know what'll happen. I'd love for one of the kids' dads to come back, I really would. We've seen one of them already - Michaela's and John Paul's, if I remember correctly. He robbed from the McQueens at Christmas, if you remember. So we have seen him, but there was no interaction with Myra. I've love for Jacqui's and Mercedes's dad to make an appearance, though!

If you could have anyone to play your on-screen partner, who would it be?
"Oh, Johnny Depp! And I am being realistic! Johnny Depp would be a great villain for Myra. He's old enough, not young enough for the girls to take him away from her! Either Johnny Depp or Michael C. Hall. I just love Dexter. That'd be amazing."

What's it like on set now that James Sutton, Jake Hendriks and Barry Sloane have finished filming?
"I've worked with James, Jake and Barry quite closely for the last year. I'm sorry, I'm actually going to cry. I miss them so much. I've had such a pleasure working with such brilliant actors. When you remind me that they've all gone and I'm never going to work with them again, it's like they've all died! It's been really traumatic to go through - they've almost become surrogate sons. It's just such a shame that they're never going to come back again."

And finally, what about Nana McQueen? Had Diane Langton been back on set recently?
"Nana McQueen comes back for a couple of things. I'd love her to be in it a bit more. I do go around sometimes saying to myself 'Diane Langton is my mother'. I can't believe it sometimes."

----------

StarsOfCCTV (07-10-2008), willow (11-10-2008)

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks favourite Myra McQueen has been brought back to the forefront of the soap in recent months, dealing with a fresh batch of family dramas and the arrival of the mischievous Savage clan. Mixed in with the comedy of Myra's clashes with Dodger and attraction to Dirk, the devoted mum has also had more serious situations to deal with due to Jacqui's rape storyline and Mercedes's fake pregnancy. Digital Spy recently caught up with Nicole Barber-Lane, who plays Myra, for a chat on set at the Hollyoaks Music Show.

Myra seems to be featuring on screen a lot more lately, doesn't she?
"She is and I'm so excited - I think it's the most that I've ever worked since I've been here. It's all fun stuff with bits of comedy and I'm loving it. It's been a bit different from the stuff we were doing when I first started, but it's been so much fun - all the stuff with Lamb Chop and going off to Jacqui's wedding. It was so funny filming the scene when I was driving off with Nick Pickard, who plays Tony, because we actually nearly did crash! Nick is such a clumsy thing so as I was driving off, he hadn't put his feet on the moped so his legs were flopping everywhere, he was leaning on me and we were heading towards the fountain! You couldn't see it all on screen, but we nearly crashed into it!"


Does the increased screen time for Myra mean that the new boss Gareth is a particular fan of the character?
"I'm not sure - I'd like to think so! I think, in general, the McQueens have had a re-injection of life. Things were quite different but now we're getting back to the comedy that will make you laugh on a Sunday. Myra's such a funny character and you can do so many different things with her - it's brilliant. She can be quite serious, she can be selfish, she can be loving and giving, she can be ridiculously stupid and she can be amazingly clever - all at the same time! What a woman!"

Are you enjoying working with the Savage clan?
"Yeah, they're all lovely and I really enjoyed working with Dave Kennedy who plays Dirk - I hope we get more stuff together because that would be fun. We need more interaction between them all!"

Bart, played by Jonny Clarke, also seems to have settled into the family wellâ¦
"Oh, Jonny is so sweet - I like him and he's a good guy. I'd like to do some more stuff with him as well. Myra loves giving him a clout or a clip round the ear! It's lovely to have a fella to abuse! (Laughs)"


Were you surprised last year when Myra believed Bart rather than Jacqui over the stolen cash?
"I think it was an interesting one, and it was all about what your parents believe. Myra didn't want to believe that Bart had done anything wrong, and I think she'd also had enough of Jacqui muscling in. But obviously Myra can't forgive herself, going right back to choosing Jacqui and Carmel to die in the Niall situation. From that, the dynamics of the family changed a lot and Jacqui wasn't as responsive to Myra as she used to be. Slowly, Jacqui became a lot stronger than Myra, because Myra is constantly riddled with guilt. Even though she doesn't show it, it's still there underneath and so she's been letting them get away with a lot more things than they usually would! 

"When Myra stopped believing Jacqui, I think it was also partly because Jacqui had hid all the stuff about Theresa killing Calvin and it was Myra's way of saying, 'Listen - this is my house, my rules'. Maybe she was wrong, but Bart's 15 so she felt that she couldn't kick him out as he had nowhere else to go, and she just thought that Jacqui should behave herself!"

Are you hoping for any romance on the horizon for Myra?
"I'd love a romance - with whoever! It doesn't matter for Myra, as long as she gets some!"

Have you met Carmel's new love interest Father Francis yet?
"Yes, he's very nice! I wouldn't mind tucking him up! (Laughs) I believe he's a dancer, so I'd like to have a dance-off with him when I'm a bit fitter. But can he dance with Myra?!"


What did you think of Jacqui and Gilly's recent rape storyline?
"It was difficult as it's such a sensitive subject and it does make you think, 'How do you react?' Even when she had Jacqui explaining what had happened, at first there was a part of Myra that thought, 'You'd never let that happen - how have you let that happen? Have you just changed your mind afterwards?' It's such a grey area, so it was nice to be part of it and understand what people are going through. Claire Cooper and Andy Moss are doing a cracking job at the moment with the aftermath of what happened. I think the most interesting part of the storyline is that, from both of their perspectives, Jacqui and Gilly both think they're telling the truth - and that is so important. Unfortunately, I think that is the truth in many situations - that the guy just doesn't read what's going on properly, and the girl just freezes and can't communicate her feelings. I think it was a really good thing for Hollyoaks to shine a light on."

Mercedes is pretending to be pregnant at the moment, which Myra knows about. Will Myra continue playing a role in that storyline?
"Yeah, it's really exciting. At the moment, Myra thinks that Mercedes shouldn't tell the truth, as she's really landed on her feet with Riley and shouldn't mess it up. Also, with Warren whispering in Myra's ear, she thinks that Riley will look after all of the McQueens as well and take the family out of the poverty that they've been in. Myra is getting carried away with her excited enthusiasm over what life could be like. But what's important for her daughters is what's the most important thing for Myra in the end. Sometimes she may forget that for a moment, but she's always there for her kids."

Finally, a few people on our forum have been eager to see Myra form a friendship with Diane! Would you like to see that happen?
"Oh my God, yes! It would be really great because they're completely different characters. That would be brilliant. We don't get to do that much stuff at the moment, but there's a scene coming up where Diane comes round to the McQueens and says, 'Look - I've found Bart in Sinead's bedroom! What are you going to do about it?' But Myra just says, 'Oh, I'll have a word and make sure he uses protection!' Also, Jacqui's there and jumping on the bandwagon protecting Bart. Everyone ends up arguing about it and we had a ball filming that scene."

----------


## lizann

rumours that myra has is sick, cancer i think

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks matriarch Myra McQueen is horrified next week as she finally discovers the terrible truth about Lynsey Nolan's murder.

Myra learns of Doctor Browning's guilt when she eavesdrops on a conversation he's having with Mercedes on the day of their wedding.

Deeply disturbed to realise that her daughter is about to marry a killer, Myra's whole world is turned upside down - but can she ever convince Mercedes to dump the twisted doc once and for all?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Nicole Barber-Lane, who plays Myra, to hear about the big episodes on the way for her character.

We've seen a lot more of Myra recently! Are you enjoying being so busy on screen?
"Yes, it's absolutely fantastic. I'm loving it and I've been filming some brilliant stuff. I'm very grateful for that, to be honest."

Do you think it's been a good move to bring the older characters into the thick of things a bit more?
"I definitely do, and it's great for all of us to be included. We're still exploring stories from the teenagers' point of view, but we're also getting the whole picture now. I think it's a good way to show the younger viewers where their parents are coming from!"

Myra makes a few big discoveries in the next few episodes, and the first is when she finds out that Bart isn't Katy's father. How does she react?
"That really upsets Myra. She's been feeling a bit funny about this situation anyway, as she hasn't really been over to see the O'Connors and the new baby. She really didn't think she'd be welcome after Bart did a bunk! But then Myra bumps into Sinead and is quite pleased to find that she's actually okay with her.

"Myra is really excited about getting to know the baby a bit better after that, because it's all about family with the McQueens. Then all of a sudden, she overhears Sinead and Diane talking about how the baby isn't Bart's at all. Myra is really shocked, especially as she's been thinking about and worrying about this baby for months now. I think it's going to hit Myra quite hard."

What is Myra's current opinion of Doctor Browning?
"Oh, she loves him - he couldn't be a better son-in-law! Myra has been so excited about the wedding, and she thinks it's so fantastic that he's got loads of money. It's just all coming right for her, or so she thinks!"

But then Myra starts to smell a rat over Browning and the new character Lindsey Butterfield...
"Yes, it's one of those cases where Myra overhears something suspicious between those two and decides to investigate further. She then finds a CCTV photograph of Browning which seems to show him making a pass at Lindsey. Myra keeps it under her hat for a bit, but then she goes to confront him. 

"What you've got to remember is that Myra wants her daughters to be happy. She does want Browning to be faithful, but she really wants this wedding to go ahead too! When she does confront him, Browning and Jim manage to convince her that Lindsey came on to him and not the other way around. Browning does a good job of painting himself as the innocent party! 

"Myra believes it because she wants to, so she gives him the benefit of the doubt. She does give him a hard time at first because she's not a walkover, but ultimately she lets it go."

How does Myra end up trapped in a wardrobe on the morning of the wedding?
"She's trying to recover the engagement ring, because Mercedes has thrown it in a fit of rage after Joe Roscoe has told her what Browning has done. Myra knows that it's a rock worth a load of money and thinks Mercedes is crazy, so she goes rooting round trying to find it again.

"While she's in there, Mercedes and Browning come charging up the stairs having a big argument. Myra decides to listen in and see what's going on. Instead of getting involved, she decides to have a quick listen because she's a nosy parker!"

How does Myra feel when she overhears them talking about how Browning really did kill Lynsey?
"Well, the problem is that he's not a McQueen yet! We do have a killer in the family already - little Theresa! But Theresa is cute, she's a McQueen and Myra thinks that she's already paid for her crimes. 

"Myra's opinion of Browning is completely different - she now thinks that he's a threat and a danger to her daughter. She just can't believe it, because she's trusted this man with her life. Myra put him on a pedestal, so when she finds out that he's taken a life, it really shakes her belief in her own judgement."

What happens next?
"Myra tries to get out of the cupboard to say her piece, but she's trapped inside! Browning then drags Mercedes off to get married, but Myra isn't sure whether it will actually go ahead. Mercedes is protesting so much that it doesn't look like it will be happening. Myra definitely doesn't want Mercedes to marry him now, as she knows that he's done something much more serious than cheating on her!"

How does Myra react when she sees Mercedes next?
"We can't give away whether the wedding has gone ahead, but there are some great scenes between Myra and Mercedes. Myra tells her that she just can't be with this man, so they're having a full-on row about it! I'm really looking forward to seeing these scenes. Sometimes when you're doing a scene you just get a little bit lost in it all, and that's what happened here. The emotions were all over the place!"

Can you understand why Myra covers up for her family so much?
"With Myra, it's always a loyalty thing - it's complete and utter loyalty. No matter what they do, she can talk her way into believing that they did it for the right reasons. Myra is always able to give them an excuse. Even when Niall took them captive and tied them up with the church explosion, she would have still forgiven him and blamed herself!

"There's always a way for Myra to see that things are okay and that she can help her brood in her own way. To be fair, I don't think there are any evil McQueens. The closest we've got is Kathy, Theresa's mum!"

Browning later gets a scarf and a threatening note over Lynsey's murder. Could Myra be the mystery sender?
"She could be - who knows? I couldn't possibly tell you who sent those to Browning!"

----------


## Perdita

How do you feel about Hollyoaks doing so well at the Soap Awards last month?
"Excited! That was one of the best years for me, for many reasons. To win five awards was brilliant, as it was just one away from the show's previous record of six from a few years back. 

"I was nominated for 'Best Comedy Performance' and it was the first time that I'd been up for anything at all. It was just an absolute honour, and I can't tell you how much that meant to me. I did stand up when Patti Clare was announced as the winner, but that was on purpose! I'd decided that I was going to stand up whether I won or not, because I knew it could be my only chance! (Laughs.)

"I loved seeing Claire Cooper getting her award. I was sitting just behind her and when they were about to announce the winner, I was just thinking, 'Please, please give it to her!' When they said Claire's name, me and Jorgie [Porter] just burst into tears!

"The 'Spectacular Scene' deserved to win too, and so did Emmett, Kieron and Danny for their awards. I was also really pleased for Joseph Thompson as I've worked a lot with him. I can't tell you how great he is to work with, and he's such a nice person. He's really down-to-earth and a really good guy."

Do you ever hear from your on-screen son Barry Sloane now that he's a big star in Revenge?
"Believe it or not, yes! We do tweet and direct message each other occasionally. Barry is another really nice lad and I need to get hold of him because we all need to go out for a drink."

What do you make of his post-Hollyoaks success?
"I'm really, really chuffed for Barry that he's done so well. I'm also really proud. You sort of know beforehand when people are going to do well, and there's a few other people I expect to see great things from.

"Some people get the breaks and some don't, but Barry has done so well and I'm so pleased for him. It's weird, because even though the show is so big and it's in America, it doesn't feel like that because it's just 'Barry who we've been working with'. You can still have a laugh with him and he's just a normal, good guy."

How do you feel about your husband Liam Fox becoming a soap star in his own right as Dan Spencer in Emmerdale?
"It's great! I'm really, really pleased for many different reasons. I think Liam really deserves it and it's great to see him doing so well. But he only got the job because of me! (Laughs.) That's a joke, but you can put it in and it'll cause a row between us later!" 

With so many Hollyoaks newcomers this year, have you made friends with any of them in particular?
"Well, Gillian [Taylforth] shares a dressing room with me and some of the others, and she's lovely. Sophie [Austin] who plays Lindsey is also really, really lovely and very funny. She's a really nice girl. All of the lads are really good too. Fab [Santino] who plays Ziggy makes me laugh in particular!

"If I'm honest, I really feel that Hollyoaks is going from strength to strength. I think the Roscoes are going to be a massive part of that and I really can see them being the lynchpin of the new style of Hollyoaks. They've brought in the older mum and there's a few other older characters around now too. I think the show is going to be just so strong, and I'm really looking forward to it."

----------


## lizann

she is rumoured to have quit the show

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Myra McQueen actress Nicole Barber-Lane is to exit the soap, as bosses plan an explosive end for the character.

The 39-year old star, who has played Myra for seven years, is looking to venture into other TV roles and spend more time with her family. She is married to Emmerdale actor Liam Fox.

Myra will depart the Channel 4 serial in a shocking manner when she gets shot during a showdown with her son-in-law Dr Browning.

A source told the Daily Star: "The McQueens are one of the most iconic families in Hollyoaks history. So it's only fitting that Myra, as the head of the family, gets the best send-off possible.

"She will be shot. Browning will be involved - but that doesn't mean he's the one who pulls the trigger. We all know there are a few others in the McQueen family who are handy with a gun, so wait and see.

"It's going to be an epic week of episodes that we are sure fans are going to love."

Barber-Lane added of her departure: "The job is fantastic, I love playing Myra. Over the last seven years we have had some great adventures with her and the McQueens.

"But now it is time for me to explore some new characters and roles and to have some fun with my family."

----------

tammyy2j (01-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Myra, sad to see her go

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks favourite Myra McQueen will fly into a rage later this month when her daughter Mercedes reunites with Doctor Browning.

Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) recently split from Browning after discovering that he had lied to her about Myra's attack and his position at the hospital.

With Mercedes showing no signs of forgiving her twisted husband, Browning decides that there is nothing keeping him in Hollyoaks and prepares to leave the village.

However, Mercedes later changes her mind at the last minute and begs Browning to stay for her, All About Soap reports.

While Browning is delighted to have Mercedes back, their reunion prompts a furious response from Myra.

When a vengeful Myra puts together flyers labelling Browning a murderer and distributes them around the village, it's clear that their feud is about to turn nastier than ever.

Nicole Barber-Lane, who plays Myra, recently announced that she will be bowing out as Myra at the end of the ongoing storyline.

Browning actor Joseph Thompson is also leaving the soap to pursue other acting opportunities.

----------

tammyy2j (14-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks favourite Myra McQueen will fly into a rage later this month when her daughter Mercedes reunites with Doctor Browning.

Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) recently split from Browning after discovering that he had lied to her about Myra's attack and his position at the hospital.

With Mercedes showing no signs of forgiving her twisted husband, Browning decides that there is nothing keeping him in Hollyoaks and prepares to leave the village.

However, Mercedes later changes her mind at the last minute and begs Browning to stay for her, All About Soap reports.

While Browning is delighted to have Mercedes back, their reunion prompts a furious response from Myra.

When a vengeful Myra puts together flyers labelling Browning a murderer and distributes them around the village, it's clear that their feud is about to turn nastier than ever.

Nicole Barber-Lane, who plays Myra, recently announced that she will be bowing out as Myra at the end of the ongoing storyline.

Browning actor Joseph Thompson is also leaving the soap to pursue other acting opportunities.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Coming up on Hollyoaks, Myra McQueen's dangerous feud with Doctor Browning reaches a shocking climax.

The popular character's exit from the show sees her in a terrifying situation as Browning (Joseph Thompson) decides to take matters into his own hands.

The drama kicks off as Mercedes finally discovers that her twisted husband is plotting to have Myra (Nicole Barber-Lane) killed.

Mercedes is alerted to Browning's recent antics when Cindy and Lindsey tell her about his vicious attacks on them. Soon afterwards, her worst fears are confirmed when she overhears Browning and Trevor discussing the hit on Myra.

Desperate to save her mum, Mercedes goes undercover by telling Browning that she wants Myra dead too - but in reality she just wants to find out the details of the murder plan to stop it from happening.

When Browning figures out what Mercedes is up to, her overpowers her and locks her in the bathroom.

The evil doctor then tracks down Myra at the docks, aims a gun at his terrified mum-in-law and shoots her

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nicole Barber-Lane has told Digital Spy that she would consider joining another soap.

The actress recently filmed her final scenes as Myra McQueen, who is shot in a terrifying showdown with son-in-law Doctor Browning next week.

Barber-Lane already has a link to another soap as her husband Liam Fox has been playing Dan Spencer on Emmerdale since late 2011.

Myra's explosive exit sees her try to flee the village as Browning's plan to have her killed gathers pace. However, she soon finds herself in danger when the evil doctor tracks her down at the docks.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nicole Barber-Lane has told Digital Spy that she would consider joining another soap.

The actress recently filmed her final scenes as Myra McQueen, who is shot in a terrifying showdown with son-in-law Doctor Browning next week.

Barber-Lane already has a link to another soap as her husband Liam Fox has been playing Dan Spencer on Emmerdale since late 2011.

Myra's explosive exit sees her try to flee the village as Browning's plan to have her killed gathers pace. However, she soon finds herself in danger when the evil doctor tracks her down at the docks.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nicole Barber-Lane has praised the big twist in her character Myra McQueen's exit storyline.

Earlier this evening (September 5), Channel 4 viewers saw Myra flee the country after she survived her shock shooting drama with son-in-law Doctor Browning. Show bosses had kept Myra's fate under wraps until transmission.

Myra has been a Hollyoaks regular since 2006 and became one of the show's most popular characters.

Barber-Lane decided to leave to pursue new projects and has said that she is open to the idea of joining another soap.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks bosses have revealed that the McQueen clan will be rocked by a surprise return next week.

Nana McQueen (Diane Langton) organises the unexpected visit following a tough week for the family.
*
(Could it be Myra back?)*

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Nicole Barber-Lane is returning to Hollyoaks as Myra McQueen. 

A Hollyoaks spokesperson confirmed the news to Digital Spy, revealing that the character of Myra will be back for a proper stint on the soap. 

Myra at the church
Â© Lime Pictures

Barber-Lane returned for a one-off episode at the beginning of the year, after leaving Hollyoaks last summer.

Myra has been living in Spain with daughter Jacqui after faking her death when she was shot by Dr Browning.

The re-appearance of Myra is tied into the return of fellow McQueen family member Theresa, who is also set for a comeback later in the year. 

Theresa (Jorgie Porter) is currently in prison after finally being caught out as the culprit behind Calvin Valentine's murder. Her new storyline is expected to feature twists in the build-up to her trial.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

tammyy2j (07-07-2014)

----------


## lizann

she comes back as a blonde

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Nicole Barber-Lane has said that her character Myra McQueen will be devastated when she learns that her son John Paul was raped.

Viewers will see Myra reunited with her family later this week when she returns to the village after a year away.

However, with Finn O'Connor's hearing impending, Myra soon learns the tragic ordeal that her son faced earlier this year.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Barber-Lane said: "Myra has no idea what has gone on until someone mentions the trial. When John Paul tells Myra he was raped, she tries to be strong but she is utterly devastated. 

"John Paul's her boy - so there is absolutely no way she is going to take off again and let him go through this alone."

Speaking about returning to the soap following some time away, she said: "Hollyoaks is like a comfortable sofa that you never really want to leave. 

"Sometimes you think, 'I've had enough of that old sofa!' Then you think, 'No, I love it to bits and I want to sit on it and stay!'

"I do want to do other things eventually, but this is such a lovely place and I am enjoying being back at 'home' with my family."

----------

tammyy2j (10-09-2014)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Is this a permanent return? Or is she here for just a short stint?

----------


## Perdita

She is back for a proper stint .. whatever that means

----------


## Perdita

If you've been missing the fun factor in the McQueen house lately, fear not, as the popular Hollyoaks family will get a fresh injection of energy next month when Myra returns to the village.

She's back to support her family through some difficult times, and will also have a hilarious story of her own when she's joined by newcomer Diego. Played by Venezuelan actor Juan Pablo Yepez, Diego is a cheeky and charming toyboy who Myra met in Alicante. 

Could it be true love for Myra this time? Digital Spy recently caught up with Nicole Barber-Lane for all the gossip on her permanent return to Chester.

Welcome back! What tempted you to return to Hollyoaks?
"What really tempted me was the opportunity to do some amazing storylines that the writers have got lined up for Myra. When the show's executive producer Bryan Kirkwood spoke to me, he told me what he had in mind. There was some quite heavy and serious material as well as the comedy, so I couldn't refuse!"

How about Myra herself? Why does she return to the village at this point?
"The McQueen family have been going through lots of different tragedies, but there's one where Myra realises that she can't not be there. She knows that Nana McQueen can cope with some things, but now Myra just feels that she needs to come back, put her arms around the family and make sure that they're all okay."

Is it true love between Myra and her new toyboy Diego?
"Of course it is! 100% from both of their points of view, but definitely for Myra. There was an immediate chemistry when they met in a bar in Spain.

"You'll see that Myra is now trying to keep hold of her new-found youth, attraction and the magic that she feels with Diego. She's a bit of a changed woman when she comes back, as he's brought something to life in her."

Juan Pablo Yepez as Diego in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures

Diego doesn't arrive with Myra straight away, does he?
"No, because Diego thinks that Myra is the Countess of Chester! She's lied to him about who she really is, so she doesn't want him to turn up and find out that she's not really a Countess. Myra worries that he might not be as interested if he knows the truth.

"While out in Spain, Myra has spun herself a little fairytale of who she is back in England. She's living that fantasy out and she doesn't want that to come crashing down, so she doesn't actually want Diego to follow her to Chester at first."

How do Myra's family feel about her having a toyboy? Are any of them wary?
"John Paul is definitely wary of Diego because he's always a bit suspicious of men now. He's worried for his mum. We've also got quite a dark story coming through the McQueens at the moment, as everyone has seen already, so the rest of the family is focusing on that. 

"Hopefully the Myra and Diego scenes will just remind people that the McQueens actually still can be fun! Obviously Myra doesn't want this relationship not to be right. There are lots of things that we've got to find out about Diego as time goes on, so we'll have to wait and see whether it is or not."

Does Myra have any strong feelings about Pete and the sex abuse storyline when she returns?
"Myra's not 100% sure what's been going on. All she knows is that Pete has been in the family's lives for a really long time, so as far as she knows, everything is okay. I imagine that once she finds out that something has actually happened, it'll be a very different story. If you hurt a McQueen, watch your back! 

"Myra wouldn't take it lightly, but I don't really know how that plays out yet because we're just in the early days of the scripts. From my own experience, I think Myra will support Reenie and Porsche and she won't take it lying down. She'll also want to have a word with Nana, I think. Myra has left Nana in charge and she's messed up the family!"

What kind of dynamic can we expect between Myra and Reenie as sisters?
"Myra wasn't really there for Reenie a lot in the past, but she will look after her younger sister now. Myra is just all about family. It's irrelevant what any of them do - she'll always be there for them. She might judge here and there, but she'll pick up the pieces no matter what."

Myra is mortified
Â© Lime Pictures

We've all missed Myra! Have you been flooded with tweets from fans who wondered when you'd be back?
"I have and it's just so lovely. I just had to keep saying: 'Keep watching!' It's been quite phenomenal with so many people saying things like: ''Where's Myra? Phoebe has just died!' I really should have come back for that one but I was unavailable! I actually felt guilty about that, because Phoebe's death was such a big thing and Myra wasn't there! I thought, 'Don't judge Myra, poor thing!' 

"Bryan said that he wouldn't take me out of the opening titles, so it was always intended for me to come back - I just didn't know when that would be."

Will we see lots of classic McQueen fun between Myra and Diego?
"Definitely - fun and passion. I did actually say: 'Poor Myra, will she ever get a break?' But Bryan said actually the plan was to bring in some lightness, fun, excitement and colour - all of those things that sometimes get lost in the depth of the storylines that we do. 

"Myra and Diego will have wicked highs but some lows too. There will be a rollercoaster ride - so expect anything!"

Does Myra worry that she might have competition from some of the other Hollyoaks ladies when they see the new hunk in town?
"Well, when Myra was over in Spain and was pretending to be the Countess of Chester, she knew she'd be able to keep hold of Diego. Once she's in the village, I think she does want to trust him and she hopes that it's real, but we'll just have to wait and see. 

"If one of Myra's own family chases after Diego, she might have to slap them! Anything can happen. Diego has only known this one English rose, so if he finds another one that'd be really sad. But as far as we know at the moment, it's true love between them and Myra feels like she's 18 again!"

----------

tammyy2j (04-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

gone for good?

----------

